# Bedroom/Rodentry



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

So most of us have basically handed over our bedrooms to our lovely little pack of rats! So Post your pictures of your roommates in your room!

Here's mine



















You'll have to ignore my gerbils box haha didn't realize what the label on it was until I uploaded the pics to photobucket :










That faded circle above the cage is so weird lol my wall doesn't have it, maybe I captured a spirit :] Lestat is watching over his brothers.



















I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuge Kresley Cole fan as well as Gena Showalter, most of their books make up my book shelf :]


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

My ratties have their own room. ;D


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

Paterson.S said:


> My ratties have their own room. ;D


What lucky rats! What's the rent? Haha :]


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha, they pay in poo.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

Paterson.S said:


> Haha, they pay in poo.


if only it was worth something..you'd be rich!!...lol we'd ALL be rich!!!


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

I know!
I could buy a rat HOUSE.
lmao

I re-did my room a bit, though 










Its getting better 

Work in progress, I suppose.


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

Paterson.S said:


> I know!
> I could buy a rat HOUSE.
> lmao
> 
> ...


What lucky rats lol getting their own bedroom!


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

thats where Margo lives.......the dog sleeps in my bed...the crate simply sits empty and takes of tons of space in my room....and now serves as a rat cage shelf. 
(margo is gaurding my important files in this pic...... i should probably think about keeping those somewhere else. lol)


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Margo Looks cute. 

Why no friend?


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

.......friend will be comeing in a week or so. tho i should have been smart and just gotten two in the first place.......(i'v only had Margo about two weeks) .....i kinda wanna get two more (i just like the number 3 better..not sure why.) do you think my cage is big enough for 3 females....


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

It depends on how much free range they get, I think two in that cage is kinda pushing it.
Three is great though - I have three girls and three boys.
Maybe you could look into extending the cage somehow?
Haha


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is my room:

My bed and my desk. My male betta fish lives in a 5gal aquarium on my desk.








View from my bed. My girls CN is on the left and the ferrets FN is straight ahead. I had to give up my closet to make all the cages fit in my room!  There is also a dog bed on the floor between the 2 cages.








Here is Fred, my African Fat-Tailed Gecko's, tank. Below it is all my girls bedding and hammocks. On my dresser is Payton's cage.








This is a better view of my dresser and TV. There is also another dog bed on the floor next to my bed which is usually either occupied by the bloodhound or the rottie.









-Lauren


----------



## anaverageasian (Nov 9, 2009)

i always think it's so weird to see into people's bedrooms. it's pretty funny to see all the stuff people have on their walls. one thing i've noticed is that rat people really seem to love colors... maybe i'm just weird, but i'm so...subdued. i like earth tones and neutral colors. i like creams and browns and natural looking greens. i've been seeing a lot of pictures of cages and their surrounding areas lately, and all the colors are pretty amazing.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha I don't even have a bedroom! Lol
I have a rat room though!

It is wierd too lok into people rooms.
Though, I never comment on peoples' possesions - some people have some things in their room that just make me laugh.

Haven't seen any on here yet, though.
Haha


*Lauren* is Payton a rat aswell?
I am assuming so....

But I would have to ask - why no friend?
Sorry for prying. 



You'll have to excuse my noseyness :


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Paterson.S said:


> *Lauren* is Payton a rat aswell?
> I am assuming so....
> 
> But I would have to ask - why no friend?
> Sorry for prying.


I don't mind answering at all! I think it is good when people ask questions.

Yes Payton is a rat lol (who would have guessed) and he does live alone. I got Payton approximately 3 months ago from a kid in one of my college classes who new I had rats and asked if I would take his rat because he was keeping him in his closet in his dorm because your not allowed to have pets. 

Since he was older I agreed to take him hoping to be able to introduce him to my males (who don't live in my bedroom, they are in my sewing room). After being in QT for 4 weeks and battling mites and his malacullusion (sp?) I finally got to bring him home. Payton is already over 2 and I assumed that he had never seen another rat in his entire life. Once I started introductions I found out just how terrified he was. I intro'd him to my friendliest males, my spayed female, and each time he would literally scream and run from them. No aggressive signs at all, just plain terror. My other rats would seem puzzled as they only were trying to be friendly but Payton was so scared. After over 15 different intros in different places, with tons of toys treats, I was very frustrated and sad for Payton. I hated to see him so scared and in panic, but I also longed to see him have a friend. I finally posted for advice on Florida Rat and everyone came to the conclusion to just let Payton live out the rest of his live by himself because he was happier that way and it would put the least amount of stress on him. 

So I got him an adequate sized cage (I originally got him in a hamster cage  ) and moved him into my bedroom so that we could have tons of one on one time together. He is a very big "People Rat" and loves everyone, just not to fond of other rats. 

Sorry for the novel! I am always one to advocate to never have a single rat and I never thought I would but I just want what is best for Payton, and for him to live as much of a stress free life as he can. 

Oh and here is the little devil


----------

